# Brakes keep coming off SL30SH



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Recently the brakes have been coming off my slosh. It first started with the factory ones coming off. I had 2 red brakes in it and I casted it and it blew UP. Not sure if the round side or flat sides were out. I eventually figured out the brakes came off. I then tried the wd40 straw and that came off(and caused a blow up). Only thing I can think of to cause it is too much side to side spool play. I really want a reel I can count on when I make my once a year trip to buxton. I'm tempted to just buy a different reel. What do you guys think the problem is?


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

you only need a little side to side play.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

What dawgfish said. Just enough to feel is perfect.

Tommy


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Now I think it's something besides the side to side play because I just remembered i had the tension cap tightened down all the way when it would blow up.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Check to make sure your pins that hold the breaks are not bent. Also check to make sure the ring the brakes run on is in place and not loose. I have seen both problems before.

John


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

I glued that ring in. The pins are straight.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Have the brakes been cut in half or worn down to half?


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

No I don't think. I tried casting it again with pieces of the wd40 straw as brakes this morning and I started to backlash. Went in and checked left sideplate and guess what, the brakes came off. This also happened with the factory red brakes so it isn't the wd40 straw. There's probably going to be a good deal on a slosh in the marketplace soon.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

hummm...
by any slight chance has the brass ring that they ride against popped off/out ?
had that happen to mine once . had me really scratching my head as to what was wrong ...


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

DERFM said:


> hummm...
> by any slight chance has the brass ring that they ride against popped off/out ?
> had that happen to mine once . had me really scratching my head as to what was wrong ...


No, i have popped it out before but i put it back in.


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Everything looks normal to me. I might should try and get some new brakes from diawa.


----------



## LEW1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Drumfisher,
Your pictures appear to show some definite pitting and corrosion on the brake race ring at the area of the clicker. There also appears to be some glue or other buildup on the race ring outer surface that has possibly been reinstalled after initial glueing. Both of these visual clues suggest to me, (my opinion only) , that the race ring has additional friction to the brake pads at the area of the corrosion at the same time there is more space between the end of the brake pad wire and the race ring surface. Thus there is more pull on the pad at just the place where there is the most room for it be pulled off. This would suggest that replacing the race ring would be a possible solution. Anyway, this appears to be a much used and loved reel that has shared great fishing time with you. Hope these ideas were helpful.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

LEW1 said:


> Hi Drumfisher,
> Your pictures appear to show some definite pitting and corrosion on the brake race ring at the area of the clicker. There also appears to be some glue or other buildup on the race ring outer surface that has possibly been reinstalled after initial glueing. Both of these visual clues suggest to me, (my opinion only) , that the race ring has additional friction to the brake pads at the area of the corrosion at the same time there is more space between the end of the brake pad wire and the race ring surface. Thus there is more pull on the pad at just the place where there is the most room for it be pulled off. This would suggest that replacing the race ring would be a possible solution. Anyway, this appears to be a much used and loved reel that has shared great fishing time with you. Hope these ideas were helpful.


Interesting . . . Would removing the glue residue and polishing the inside surface of the ring, where the brakes ride during a cast, possibly solve the problem ?


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Well I tried the factory white brakes and they work fine. I ordered some factory red brakes from diawa. I think the problem was my homemade brakes were too loose/big. I'll test the red factory ones when they come in also. I'm sure they'll work. But I'll still get a backup reel just in case. If anybody's got a saltist bg 20h, blue yonder, or maybe a 656 they need gone for a good price I might be interested.

Yeah Lew I bought it used but it hauled in my first big drum like a champ.


----------

